# Thailand - Koh Samui 2010 Bericht



## chef (29. November 2011)

Hier ein kleiner Bericht von meinem Angelausflug auf Samui:
Gewohnt hab ich wieder im "your place resort" in Nord Chaweng:
http://www.sawadee.com/hotel/samui/yourplace/
Absolut ruhiges Plätzchen, Top Strand, schöner Bungalow für 1000 Bht mit  Aircon(ohne Kühlschrank u TV allerdings), und man ist zu Fuss in 7 min  voll im Zentrum. Naja, Kühlschrank hatte ich doch, der war allerdings 30  sek entfernt, hiess family mart und hatte 24Std/Tag alles(gekühlte  Getränke, Zigos, Snacks,..) was ich brauchte.Jeden Abend war hier ne  nette Party am Strand mit Touris und Einheimischen(Animateuren?). Alles  sehr relaxt, gab auch starke, nach Hanf(!) riechende , selbstgedrehte  Zigaretten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Aber zurück zum Thema: Fishing Trip!
War letztes Jahr schon hier, und war da auch schon beim Nachtangeln  gewesen. War OK, waren ein paar nette Fische dabei, aber irgendwie nicht  so das, was ich mir vorgestellt hab. Da ich ja diesesmal nur 14 tage  bleiben konnte sollte es diesesmal  etwas besonderes werden.
Hab dann "MR TU"(Prospekte liegen überall aus) angerufen und mich   wieder zum Nachtangeln abholen lassen(ca 40 Euro inkl Essen u  Softdrinks). War wieder Ok, aber naja....Hab ihn dann gefragt, ob er die  nächsten Tage mal nen "day-night-day" Trip anbietet. Er sagte(spricht  top englisch) das wäre möglich für 130 Euro/Person bei 6 Leuten. Ich  sollte also noch 5 Leute mitbringen...Hab ihm erklärt, dass ich allein  unterwegs bin und niemand kenne. Er überlegte eine Zeit und beriet sich  mit seinen Helfern. Dann machte er mir ein Angebot: Nur ICH , Er und  seine 3 Thai Helfer. Er fragte mich, wieviel ich bezahlen könne. Nun,  bin ja auch nicht ganz doof, Handeln war angesagt. Ich sagte 150 Euro,  mehr hab ich nicht. Und er sagte sofort zu! Ups, hatte ich nicht  gedacht. bis 200 Euro wär ich mit, mehr aber nicht. Essen und  Getränke(ausser Bier) inkl. 
So, 2 Tage später gings ab. Wurde am Morgen vom Resort abgeholt und zum Hafen gebracht.
Wir waren wirlich nur zu fünft, ich der einzige Ausländer. An Bord ein  WC, Dusche und für mich das komplette, mit Matten ausgelegte und  überdachte Oberdeck. Wir fuhren 4 Std aufs Meer und dann gings los. Wir  fingen gut, Snapper, Zackenbarsche, und die länglichen da auf dem Foto,  ca 80 cm lang,weiss nicht wie die heissen.War echt gut, den grössten fing  ein alter Thai, mit fast 10 Kg.Nach ein paar  Startschwierigkeiten(richtige Tiefe herausfinden) liefs auch bei mir  gut.Waren also einen vollen Tag, ganze Nacht und folgenden Tag bis  15.00h unterwegs!
Essen war Top, Curry frisch an Bord gekocht, Fisch und Tintenfisch bis  zum Abwinken. Frühstück mit Rühreier, Brot, Wurst, Kaffee. Und die 5  Bier die ich mir reingekippt hab(hab nicht viel getrunken,fast non stop  geangelt) musste ich dann auch nicht zahlen, THX!
So, jetzt a paar Bilder:
yourplace resort, Chaweng noi
http://img214.*ih.us/img214/2950/samui14.jpg
http://img510.*ih.us/img510/2227/samui12.jpgBungalows, your place resort
http://img143.*ih.us/img143/8598/samui13.jpg
http://img510.*ih.us/img510/2227/samui12.jpg


----------



## chef (29. November 2011)

*AW: Thailand - Koh Samui 2010 Bericht*

Chaweng noi, Strand
http://img688.*ih.us/img688/9481/samui5.jpg


----------



## chef (29. November 2011)

*AW: Thailand - Koh Samui 2010 Bericht*

Mr Tus Flotte
http://img253.*ih.us/img253/7052/samui6.jpg


----------



## chef (29. November 2011)

*AW: Thailand - Koh Samui 2010 Bericht*

Genug "hartes" equipment
http://img151.*ih.us/img151/3498/samui7.jpghttp://img26.*ih.us/img26/2530/samui1.jpghttp://img52.*ih.us/img52/3472/samui2.jpghttp://img571.*ih.us/img571/8603/samui10.jpg


----------



## chef (29. November 2011)

*AW: Thailand - Koh Samui 2010 Bericht*

Das Becken voll mit schönem Fisch, Bild ziemlich schlecht, aber da waren schon ein paar Klopper dabei:
http://img717.*ih.us/img717/8141/samui3.jpg

Habe schon die meist sehr schlechten anderen Kritiken hier über Samui und auch Mr Tu gelesen, kann das so nicht bestätigen. Diese Touri Tages - oder auch Nachtausfahrten, wo dann 20 oder mehr "Angler" auf dem Boot rum machen, kann ich nicht empfehlen. Da wird auch zu nah am Ufer gefischt. Kostet zwar nur ca 40 Euros, aber angeltechnisch is das nix.
Diese Tag Nacht Tag Ausfahrt war aber shr geil. Alles was wir gefangen haben, war mit Tintenfisch auf Grung bzw knapp darüber.. Diese wurden dann auch bei Bedarf immer frisch gekeschert, mit Rotlicht bzw Grünlicht unterstützung. Waren nicht nur Köder, auch Malzeit.Haben auch geschleppt, aber da ging nix.
So nen Trip mach ich definitiv wieder!


----------



## daci7 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Thailand - Koh Samui 2010 Bericht*

Nett! :m
Danke für den Bericht!


----------



## keinangelprofi (29. November 2011)

*AW: Thailand - Koh Samui 2010 Bericht*

Toller Bericht, das mach ich das nächste mal auch! 
Bin aber erst nächstes Jahr im Oktober wieder dort #c. Bei diesen Touri Ausflügen war ich auch schön öfter dabei, schließe mich aber deiner Meinung an.


----------



## sic0r (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thailand - Koh Samui 2010 Bericht*

Hi, ich bin im Juni für 3 Wochen da und wollte mal wissen wie es so mit Spinnfischen an der Küste aussieht...

Kannst du, oder sonst jemand, mir dazu etwas sagen?

Gruß


----------



## chef (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thailand - Koh Samui 2010 Bericht*

Spinnfischen von der Küste eher schwierig, Steine , Korallen, zu flach,.. Evtl von nem Pier, oder kleines Boot, Kajak.
Schau mal meinen neuen Bericht Thailand 2012!


----------

